# Performance-Oriented Audi Q7 SUV Takes off with Continental's High-Tech Chassis and High-Performance



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Frankfurt am Main. When creating its first sports utility vehicle in company history, Audi chose Continental's innovative chassis technologies and high-performance tires. The Audi Q7, equipped with up to 20 inch ContiCrossContact UHP tires and Conti4x4Contact tires, uses the optional EAS variable air suspension to adapt damping and spring characteristics; braking and stabilization is provided by the new standard-equipment Mk25E1 ESC made by the Automotive Systems division of Continental. Following the A6, Audi allroad quattro and A8, the Q7 is the fourth Audi to use the Electronic Air Suspension system (EAS) produced by the leading manufacturer of air suspension systems.
* Full Story *


----------

